# Floresta amazónica continua a encolher...



## *Dave* (31 Jul 2008 às 14:23)

Deixo mais um link do site do jornal _Publico_, mas desta vez mostra um video.

http://www.publico.clix.pt/videos/?v=20080604140339&z=3


Abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2008 às 20:44)

E irá continuar a diminuir, pois irá chover cada vez menos naquela zona devido há maluqueira da corrente do golfo.


----------



## *Dave* (1 Ago 2008 às 21:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> E irá continuar a diminuir, pois irá chover cada vez menos naquela zona devido há maluqueira da corrente do golfo.



Mas também devido há ambição do ser humano. Tudo pra ele, nada para as gerações futuras....

Abraço


----------



## stormy (12 Set 2008 às 16:06)

com a maluqueira da corrente do golfo poderam formar-se florestas no sahara.
nao vejam tudo por um mau prisma ja hexistem tecnologias q ja estao a melhorar a qualidade do ar em algumas cidades.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Set 2008 às 17:13)

stormy disse:


> com a maluqueira da corrente do golfo poderam formar-se florestas no sahara.
> nao vejam tudo por um mau prisma ja hexistem tecnologias q ja estao a melhorar a qualidade do ar em algumas cidades.



Dizem que sim, que alguns oasis se estão regenerando e expandindo, podendo numa questão de séculos poder dar origem a algo que dificilmente hoje em dia conseguimos imaginar, mas que sabemos por estar escrito nas escritas mais antigas da história, paisagens verdejantes com florestas! Ex: Babilónia, onde é hoje o Iraque, e todo o vale do nilo e do eufrates..

Mas dizem que tem a ver com a inclinação da Terra, que permite a reposição dos lençois de água, como se subisse por essa razão o nível freático.. O que eu por muito que raciocine, não consigo explicar! Pois se não tiver a ver directamente com alterações climáticas, não encontro outra explicação científica. Para mim, se é indiferente para onde a Terra se incline, pois o peso é uma força, um vector com um escalar que é a massa e uma direcção que aponta para o centro de massa do planeta (não quiz dizer centro geométrico, propositadamente, pois não têm de coincidir). 

Já o mantimento da qualidade do ar nas cidades, me parece a mim, um esforço colossal, quase utópico. O que há a fazer é apostar nas energias limpas, antes que tenhamos de voltar à era do Carvão assim que se "esgotem" as principais reservas de petróleo.

Também o valor limite de 350 ppm de CO2 a partir do qual a natureza perde a capacidade de regeneração a favor da acumulação de CO2, não me parece que deva ser aceite assim como que uma constante universal, para sempre. Pelo contrário, talvez as condições iniciais que levaram ao cálculo deste valor já tenham mudado, dado haver menos floresta, os oceanos estarem mais ácidos e talvez com menor capacidade de absorção! 
Digo-o isto tudo de forma humilde, pois embora não quero por em causa o trabalho de milhares de cientistas que assim calcularam este valor! Mas parece-me lógico que se calculassem hoje este valor limite, provavelmente seria inferior no momento presente.

Não duvido da capacidade de regeneração do planeta, mas a uma escala de tempo que desconhecemos e que pode colocar em causa o nosso bem estar e das gerações vindouras.


----------

